# QLD Bribie Island Snapper



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

G'day again from sunny Bribie Island. I tried for some tuna on Saturday without any luck. Today I drove onto the beach and headed north to a wreck. Found it and it was lit up with bait and fish. Hard to raise anything but I scored my pb snapper at 65cm you beauty.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I see you found it 
Well done. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Well done mate I bet you are happy about going more north was it caught on bait or lure
Cheers mate


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice snap, Yakcoosa... gotta love them pinkies!

Jimbo


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Ho & I forgot to say , BASTARD!!!!! ;-) .

Killer.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Well done on the Snapper Dan.



killer said:


> Ho & I forgot to say , BASTARD!!!!! ;-) .
> 
> Killer.


Killer you will catch one bigger than that very soon.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

krustayshen said:


> Well done on the Snapper Dan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next week mate next week , ;-) . 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha thanks gents. North was a good option indeed. Didn't see any tuna around but plenty of birds dive bombing the bait. Weighing up what to attack next weekend if there are no tuna...

Caught on trolled Killalure 2deep.


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

We saw a big school of long tails just as we were coming in to cross the Caloundra bar Friday they were all down on the bottom we had already packed up for the bar crossing so all we could do was watch they was something big at Bray's rock that know one could get up. One guy had the but of his rod broken off and a jig head bitten in half if I can I want to try and get back this week I'm taking some of my big overhead gear out

Cheers


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice catch and congratulations on a PB, I haven't caught any Snapper of the Yak as yet but looking forward to it!
Cheers Justin


----------



## jlam (Jan 22, 2012)

A quality Snapper you have there!

Not sure if they get that big in the Bay down here!


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Hi it was a bloke at the ramp in a tiny how had his jig head in half and when I use the bar I always have the tip of Bribie behind me and normally it only two or there wave and I'm out. 
Cheers


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Cheers[/quote]

That was me who had the rod broken. I was doing a knot on the other rod when I heard a rattle and splash. The $5 BCF rod leash did the job again and I got the rod back but saw the bottom half of the split butt floating away. The fish was still for a couple of minutes and I would call it a big snapper. I had turned it I reckon when it dropped off. No hook came back. I was getting small nibbles on that for a while before hand but I reckon a big guy woofed the placcy down deep. (I didn't have the jig head bitten in half - just bitten off above the jighead - unless another guy got that)

No more split butts for me. Thats the second one to have been broken after being hit by a big fish.

Not sure why you are taking the PA over the bar. It is a truckload safer at moffats or the ramp at Kings. I wouldn't let one bad experience at Moffats put you off, if you come off there its pretty easy to get back on and go again. Come off crossing the bar and you are in danger and putting anyone who has to rescue you in danger too.[/quote]

Hi it was a bloke at the ramp in a tiny who had his jig head bitten in half I should have made a bit clear sorry and when I use the bar I always have the tip of Bribie behind me sort of a side step on the bar and have the beach if I have to bale out and normally it only two or there wave and I'm out. As someone how used to many years ago work below and on top of the water in rescue properly why I carry so much safety and first aid gear and can't even tell how many bar crossing I've done. I all ways take in account anyone if needed to help me and if after I study it I might turn around and go back.
You have a good point and coastal bars can be very dangerous and depending on experience the danger varies and I do need to give Moffat a go again. it's just my old man lives close to that ramp and when planning the trip all local reports on the bar where ok and we where think about going up the coast and he could bring the car up to us
Cheers


----------

